# Kadee couplers on USAT rolling stock



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Scot L.

Wondering how the conversions are going on your USAT Reefers, and what coupler you finally chose for the conversion?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Armour, I nearly have it worked out!  im quite confidant I can get Kadees installed while keeping the original coupler pocket intact. I stopped working on it for awhile because I wanted to get the train shelves built during the last of the winter weekends:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-t...basement-train-shelves-access-outdoor-rr.html

Before spring arrived and my weekends get taken over by yard work!  which has now happened..but I still fully intend to get those kadees installed, and i will then post about it..my modeling projects tend to go very slowly is all..

But thanks for asking! I will get to it..since there is interest, ill try to push it to the front of the project list..

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Success! Kadee 1906 coupler, body mounted on a USA Trains "American Series" reefer:
(160xx, 162xx, 163xx and 164xx)










Using original coupler pocket.
Kadee gear box modified the most, car minimally modified.
spring centering intact and working, spring horizontal "slack" intact and working.

I will post a full write-up with detailed photo instructions that I will create when I mount a coupler to a 2nd car, then test to be sure they will go around 8-foot diameter curves. (im pretty sure they will, but I dont have couplers on two cars yet to test it.)

more to come! I'll try to get it done this summer..

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was confused when I saw the part number.

Your conversion is not for R16xxx cars, but more properly R16xyy cars where

x is NOT 5 or 7 .... those series have the right pad for the standard Kadee coupler draft gear box.


Looking forwards to the details, this is something that has been needed for years.


Greg 1,029


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I didnt realize the 1/29 reefers were also 16xxx.
I'll edit the post and change it to 160xx, 163xx and 164xx.
Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think the box cars are like 5 digits vs. 4 digits.... so when I saw "16xxx" I said wait a minute, those are the ultimate series cars, why is putting Kadees a problem.

Then I went to the site and saw that all reefers are 5 digits... good opportunity for confusion for newbies... 

Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Regards, Greg 1,024


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Scott......how 'bout a progress report?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ping!!!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Armour, nothing new! 

This summer has been spent working on the garden railroad. (8 years, and still no track down) and also finishing up my most recent locomotive kitbashing project, a Bachmann Connie bash. (Also 8 years under construction)

But 4 of those 8 years were spent going back to college and doing a career change. Now that that is done, I can get back to a more normal schedule, 1 or 2 years for individual projects.

The kadee project is a small project, wont take as long.. I will make it a goal to get that 2nd car done and do a write-up, over the winter.

Scot


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Scot....I was once told that Goals are Dreams with a deadline. Here we are half way through another summer, any progress?????


----------

